# Sauber das Datum Speichern



## Fretful (9. Apr 2006)

Also hätte da mal ne frage, welche Datentypen ich am besten nehmen sollte und wie ich das am besten mache, da ich noch nicht sooo viel erfahrung habe. Handelt sich um ein Zeitverrechnungsprogramm.

Also ich hab 2 Verschiedene Zeiten / Daten die ich speichern soll. 

1.) Ein Mitarbeiter kommt in die Firma stempelt ab ( welcher Datentyp ist da am besten für die MySQL Datenbank bzw. soll ich in meinem Java Programm verwenden da gibts doch java.sql.Date und java.util.Date oder so zur auswahl von denen ich weiß das sie gleich beide Datum + Uhrzeit speichern)

2.) Der Personalchef trägt einen Feiertag ein, Welchen Datentyp sollte ich da verwenden?

mfg
Fretful


----------



## Fretful (10. Apr 2006)

Oh, hab ich wohl etwas voreilig gepostet. Anscheinend ist GregorianCalendar Das richtige, da ja Date Fehleranfällig war. Gegorian erbt von Calendar und Calendar umkapselt die Date klasse ^^.


----------



## bronks (10. Apr 2006)

In MySql verwendest Du DateTime.

Javatypen:
Stempelautomat: java.sql.Timestamp
Feiertag: java.sql.Date


----------

